# Side effect of Progynova



## besttwin (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi,
Can anyone help pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
Did anyone have any side effects when taking progynova?
I am on day 6 of progynova and am getting really short of breath and terrible headaches.


----------



## MV (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi I didn't have those side effects when taking it, maybe you could ring up your clinic and just double check with them, just to be sure. Best of luck, MV xx


----------



## c_hill (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi,

I had a quickening feeling in my chest and also horrendus headaches at first taking which were worse when coming off Progynova.  Fingers crossed that it's all worthwhile.

C


----------

